# Cherokee 4/1/01-2/27/09



## cherokee2001 (Apr 18, 2003)

This is tearing me up. My Cherokee has been so sick for the past year. For the past few months, he has been is so much pain. He wasn't comfortable standing or laying down. When standing, he would just tremble. I finally made the decision to bring him to the vet yesterday and end his pain. 

I feel terrible even though everyone keeps telling me it was the best thing I could do. 

This board has helped me in the past and I thought maybe I could post here for some ideas on getting through this.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.As with loosing a person it takes time.He will always be with you in your memories.


----------



## GSD_Maverick (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I know its hard but just remember the good times.


----------



## kathyk (Jul 13, 2007)

So sorry for you loss. He will always be with you.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm sorry that your boy had such a rough last year. It is always hard for me and it is harder when I haven't got a clear answer. It sounds like that was what you were working with - no clear answer. Cherokee was very fortunate to chose a home that cared so dearly for him. 

While I have never forgotten the pain of a dog of mine dying, I have never forgotten the joy each of them brought me either. Regardless of how much pain I have when they die, it has always been far outweighed by the joy they have brought me through out their too short lives. Although you may not think so now, you will remember the good times. The care you gave him, the joy he gave you will come to overshadow the sorrow. To me, that is how it should be.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My deepest condolences to you and your family. May the memories you have of Cherokee carry you through the following days/months and may it warm your heart to know that he was a cherished part of your family.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I am so sorry, it's never easy especially with one so young.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. Cherokee is no longer in pain. I'm sure that you've given him a great life during his time here. Be sure to treasure the memories of him. 

Rest peacefully Cherokee


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you for giving him release from pain. It is the hardest thing to make this decision and then we have to live with the pain of their loss.

RIP, Cherokee







. You were loved and are now free.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I am so sorry.

Run Free Cherokee.

You loved and were loved.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

huge hugs


----------



## cherokee2001 (Apr 18, 2003)

Thank you so much everyone. The only thing getting me through this is knowing I gave him release from pain. I just know he is running free now and enjoying life. My father passed away 3 years ago and Cherokee loved my father so much. He was never trained to be a service dog but from the day my father moved in he helped my father in so many ways. A few days before my dad died, Cherokee refused to let the paramedics take him. I had to put him in my dad's room. He never saw my dad again and he hasn't been the same since. I know too that Cherokee is playing with my father - not helping him anymore but actually running & playing. They will be so happy together. Maybe that's why this happened. Maybe my dad needed him more than I did. He was SOOOOO important to me. He's the only one in my life who has never let me down and has always been there no matter what. But if he and my dad could be happy and no longer sick then maybe it's for the best.

I'm sorry this post is so long. It kinda helps to just let it out.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

It's good to talk about it.I know the loss of a Father.I lost mine 4 1/2 yrs ago.I watched him suffer through cancer for 2 yrs before he passed.I haven't felt the loss of a real pet,I have lost cats but I think if I were to loose my Athena it would hurt more than the cats.I got through it knowing my Dad isn't suffering anymore and like you said I feel he is in heaven with my brother and everyone else we have lost healthy and happy once again.I know he is watching over all of us. I don't feel he has missed out on much he's still with us in spirit when special occasions come up.Keep there thoughts with you and you will never totally loose them.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry! Cherokee was in his prime too so that msut be doubly hard to deal with. You did the right thing for him and he is pain free now.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry you lost Cherokee. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. 
RIP Cherokee.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dear Cherokee, I know losing him hurts so much.
Rest in peace Cherokee


----------

